# Cost for dcc



## ckellynh (Oct 30, 2012)

How much does it cost, roughly, to convert an HO train to digital?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh Sean, where are you? 

I'm sure NIMT (Sean) will be able to answer, and it's based on the specific locomotive to some extent.


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

DCC systems range from $120- $700 and Decoders for locos anywhere from $15 for a basic decoder to $120 for sound decoders. Everything is determined by what you want to do with your DCC system, how many locos you want to run, how big your layout is, Etc.

This place can answer some questions.

http://www.tonystrains.com/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mark, MTF can answer the questions as well, no reason to send him elsewhere. There are plenty of DCC folks, many that install and sell them as well.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

The previous poster got it about right if you can do your own installs, decoders $15-120 depending on functions(beacons, headlights other special effects) or if you want a sound decoder. When I do installs, its $25 an hour plus any parts. A simple decoder in a steam or diesel (non brass) usualy doesnt take over 1 hour. Sound decoders can take a couple hours depending on what its going into. Rates for working on brass are higher, but I specilize on putting dcc and sound into brass engines. Mike


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I sell the parts and do installs on all different makes and models of engines. 
If you want prices for parts or installs just send me a PM or go on my web site and see what the parts cost. 
I can provide advice on the proper and easiest parts for the job, either mine or others.


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

I just sent a link that has a lot of info in one place and not for him to specifically ask questions there. I have done many installs on all types of locos and Usually I charge $25 - $50 for the install plus parts when I do them for people so thats a good ballpark unless its something real complex like old brass with full lighting or older steam locos.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Dang... you charge that much!!!!
I'm a lot less than that!
I also sell parts at a better price than anyone else!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have installed my own and I have had Sean (NIMT) install them. He dose great work. He put sound. Step, and truck lights in my NS SD60s.


----------



## ckellynh (Oct 30, 2012)

All good information to know, thank you. I asked because I went to a show today and saw that they had Bachman train sets for sale. I am still a big rookie and know I have a long ways to go, so buying a particular train for a few hundred bucks is still a little ways off. They had the Bachman Liberty Bell train at one table for $150, and at another table for $90. The more I looked at it, the more I liked it. I think I am going to run with steam engines, because quite frankly, I just like the loom of them. And a train with the Liberty Bell, for this Army vet, son of a 26 year Navy vet, just seemed cool. 

But, I over-thunk it! It did not have the same controller set up as the dcc unit I have now, and I just thought it might be too much money and assumed I could do better. I am kicking myself now, for the set on the Bachman web page is about $250, and, regardless of the cost, it would have been nice to have that bell!

I am still in the planning stage of my set up. Did decide to set up the Atlas HO 15 layout to start. Thankfully was smart enough to have a list on my iPhone of the pieces I need and found a really great table where the guy was selling new atlas stuff. Liked him so much, went back for his business card. Still have a few more pieces to get, and got some tools to buy. The wife gave me a $200 gift card to lowes yesterday, so I am in heaven. 

Might sneak back up to the show tomorrow and buy that set. Or wait for the next show, but it will be mine.


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Dang... you charge that much!!!!
> I'm a lot less than that!
> I also sell parts at a better price than anyone else!


well typical installs I have been doing include LED headlights, ditch lights front and rear, marker/class lights front and rear, plus return shipping to the customer. $50 installs are usually sound installs that require frame milling or special work. Most decoders I use (NCE DASR) cost $12 and sound ones range from $50 - $76. Either way I am backed up with a bunch of projects so its not like Im taking on more.


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

Southern said:


> I have installed my own and I have had Sean (NIMT) install them. He dose great work. He put sound. Step, and truck lights in my NS SD60s.


I like the step lights thats a nice touch but locos dont have truck lights on the rear of the loco, they are under the cab so you can look out the window and see the ground to make sure your still moving if your going really slow climbing a hill or slipping a lot.


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is an Alaska GP38 I did for a friend a while back with a typical lighting setup.

Added aux roof headlight.
Front Rear Ditch Lights (Custom made using DA parts and styrene)
Front Rear Red Marker lights (Turned LEDs in Cannon Housings)
Milled Weights on front and rear to make room for markers
Hardwired an NCE decoder into the unit and replaced bulbs with LEDs.


----------



## ckellynh (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice looking job!


----------

